# Touch and Smell: Seven Layers of Scare



## Atum

Another GREAT posting Terra ... awesome! Now, what do you plan to Blog about now?????


----------



## Terra

Thanks! Well, I am actually very backed up because this was such a long series. First though, I am going to repost my tutorials here so they are in an easier format to print and I can include videos. Then I'd like to blog about some of the classes I took at Transworld.


----------



## Brother Grim

> dark plastic tarps, hanging dirty underwear, body bags,


Umm, how many pairs do you have and where do I buy those? lol


----------



## Eyegore

Great Blog topic Terra! It's strange to think that smell if often over-looked, even in most profesional haunts. Smell really hightens the experience, IMO. To me the best smells (fog scents) are the ones that aren't overtly detectable. If scents are added just right...it's like a one-two punch! They can create that extra little bit that completes a scene or room.


----------



## operatingnurse

I was looking at the Froggy's Fog smell machine, but I don't think it would hang in my yard haunt even on the porch.


----------



## Terra

I'm going to just try having the scent packets in a bowl in the electrical room _(Burning Electrical)._ The 'Earth' scent packet I'm going to have sitting on one of the tombstones and the 'Campfire' sitting out front of the haunt where the minefield is going to be. By the way, if you go directly to Sinister Scents site owned by Dream Reapers haunt: http://shop.dreamreapers.com/index....s_id=6&zenid=bbc7953ed461a83d644d92b3bb643899 they have small scent bags _(I'm hoping this size will be great for a home haunt)_ for $12.

Also, you can hang the packet in front of a small fan and that should help disperse the scent.


----------

